# Portland and Coast in August



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm traveling for work the first week of August and I have to spend the weekend in the Portland area. I'd like to get to the coast and see the Pacific, I'm still a kid in a candy store when it comes to exploring tidepools. 

Any one have any suggestions on places to go and stay and eat? I had a recommendation from a friend about Cannon Beach but I'd like to hear a few more suggestions.

Pet stores are not on my list this time, I have to travel to Spokane for meetings the next week so I don't want to look for livestock or plants. Wineries are on my list of things to look for though.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, even though you aren't going to be aquatic shopping, I've heard that "The Wet Spot" is a can't miss attraction.


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

I was in Portland in mid-August a couple of years ago. The weather was mild, and it only rained one day of my ten-day visit. I don't have any knowledge of the coast, but if you enjoy gardens, Portland is home to a great Zen garden. It sits on top of a hill just outside of the downtown area, and there is a nice rose garden immediately below it on the same hill. Also in the downtown area is a great local bookstore, Powell's bookstore.

I'm glad you started this thread. Thinking of Portland stirs great memories.

Hope your trip is a good one.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

I live in Hillsboro which is 30min from Portland 
I moved here just last year, but you should see the Cannon Beach, which is just amazing  and there is also SeaSide and Lincoln City and Florence 

I went to Cannon beach some time ago, I got some nice rocks.

2 months ago I went to Florance beach, and I was taking the coast road so I got to visit a lot of beautiful places! 

I have some pictures, which I can post later tonight, once I get back home, but here are some from the Cannon Beach.


























Matt


----------



## Sherri W (May 8, 2006)

I second the recommendations above. Especially the Japanese garden and Powells (if you're an avid reader, you must see Powell's). If you're a gardener, you should also make time for the Chinese garden.

If you've got a car and are interested in another roadtrip, I would recommend a drive east on I84 along the columbia river. In a the three hour roundtrip to Hood River and back, you can see the Columbia gorge, countless waterfalls and have a great lunch in Hood River.

Here are some links to get you started:

http://www.powells.com/
http://www.portlandchinesegarden.org/awakening/orchids/info/C31/
http://trips.stateoforegon.com/multnomah_falls/


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the recommendations. I will have a car for the weekend after the conference. I plan to stay at the coast over the weekend, if I can find a room. Any eateries you might like to suggest in Portland or by the coast?

One question about Powells, which location is the best one to visit if I only have time for one?

Beautiful pictures btw, thanks for posting them.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm at the point where I'm flipping a coin for either Cannon Beach or Newport. Truth of the matter is I'll be where can I find a place to stay. I'll get to finish making those arraingements today I think. Then I need to pick up a west coast field guide, maybe at Powells, being an east coast lifer I have a bit of catching up to do. 

:fish2:


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

you should check out Manzinita, its a great beach, theres a small mexican restrant there that is top notch!, plus if you do have time, check out the wet spot, i spend way to much time and money there!


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

How do you get to the wetspot? I'm staying in a hotel on the red line. Is it near a stop or on a bus route?


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

fishdude1984 said:


> plus if you do have time, check out the wet spot, i spend way to much time and money there!


I can second that..

You really can't go wrong anywhere on the Oregon coast, just enjoy where ever you go.

The address for the wet spot is
4310 NE Hancock St, Portland, 97213 - (503) 287-3339

Trimet's web page should get you the bus info.
http://www.trimet.org/

I don't know the bus or Max lines, I have never ridden either. If I have to drive 1/2 hour to get to a bus I might as well keep driving. 

Have a great time at the coast.

Brian


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

bump


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

Did they film part of the Goonies at Canon Beach? Not trying to hijack the thread, but I watched that movie at least twice everytime I went to visit my grandparents as a kid. It looks like the beach they were all standing on when the pirate ship sailed out of the cave.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

I promised more photos of the coast... here we go.
*[56K warning]*


















































Matt


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks for the photos, there are some nice views there.

I'm going to spend Saturday morning, the 5th, at the aquarium in Newport. In the afternoon I'll drive up the coast as the tide falls searching for a spot to play in the water and relive to my childhood. [smilie=n:

I hope it makes for a fun day out and about. If anyone else likes playing in the water, I am planning on getting to the aquarium in time for the 9:00 am opening, rain or shine.:wave:


----------

